
Facebook’s new chief lawyer helped write the Patriot Act - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/22/18511633/facebook-general-counsel-patriot-act-jennifer-newstead
======
_bxg1
You'd think if nothing else their PR department would've caught this. These
headlines just write themselves.

